# Woman Goes Into Labor, Driver Left Seatless



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

*Woman goes into labor in Uber, driver left to replace seats on his own*​
CHICAGO (WGN) - In the over 12,000 Uber rides that Chicago driver Jose Duran has given, he said three people have vomited but no one has ever given birth in the backseat.
That was until Sunday.

"Halfway thru the ride she started screaming and I told her, 'You are freaking me out. You ok?' And she said, 'Yes, I'm fine,'" he said. "And then she started screaming again and she said, 'It's this baby.' And I'm like 'What baby?'"

Duran said he had no idea the woman was even pregnant. He recognized the address where he was headed as the University of Chicago Medical Center, but he had no idea she was going there because she was in labor.

"She started screaming again and it was coming out," he said. "I started freaking out because I'm on the Dan Ryan right before 47th and what do I do?"

After running several red lights and probably getting a ticket along the way, he finally made it to the emergency room.

Once he was sure the baby and mom were okay, Duran reached out to Uber to see what to do next.

"They texted me and said to get (the car) detailed," he said.

But when Duran tried to have it done, he was told they couldn't because of all the bodily fluids that seeped deep into the dark cloth seats.

"The detailed place tells me the seats have to be replaced," Duran said.

But who's going to pay for it? Duran said he would have to pay a $1000 deductible and there's no guarantee the rest will be covered.

"Does the lady have insurance to pay for this? It's one of situations that no one ever thinks about," Duran said.

Duran said he has called Uber many times since this happened and he can't get any answers leaving him unable to work until the car is cleaned. Duran estimates he's losing about $600 a day.

Duran told WGN News he can't reach the woman because she gave a fake name on the Uber app and the hospital won't release any information because of HIPPA laws.

TL;DR version ~ 
Newborns are icky

Seats need to be replaced

Uber won't answer the phone

Baby mama used a fake name on the app

Driver is SOL. 

https://wgntv.com/news/chicago-news...uber-driver-left-to-replace-seats-on-his-own/​


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Sure hope the car doesn't get "stolen". Then insurance would have to replace it.

No way he was making $600 a day.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Updated - not sure why this wasn't in the article 19 minutes ago

Late Monday, Uber issued a statement that said:


> "We are now in contact with the driver and are in the process of working with him to provide support to cover the cost of cleaning his vehicle."


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

He better start calling news outlets to get his story on the air to make Uber pay.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber will probably only give him $200 towards a new back seat. That driver will get screwed.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MHR said:


> Updated - not sure why this wasn't in the article 19 minutes ago
> 
> Late Monday, Uber issued a statement that said:


And, not sure why this _was_ in the article. Doesn't add up.

"After running several red lights and probably getting a ticket along the way, he finally made it to the emergency room."


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> And, not sure why this _was_ in the article. Doesn't add up.
> 
> "After running several red lights and probably getting a ticket along the way, he finally made it to the emergency room."


I saw that as well.

Showcasing his selfless, heroic deeds, I suppose.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This has happened in taxicabs for years. Of course, taxicabs have rubber floors and vinyl covered seats. Too bad that there is not a shop anywhere that will cover seats and floors for 1979 prices.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Send the bill of repaired cost to that woman like the way hospital do. It will be a lot cheaper for her.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber will fire him for adding another passenger mid ride.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> Uber will fire him for adding another passenger mid ride.


Without a booster seat!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Send the bill of repaired cost to that woman like the way hospital do. It will be a lot cheaper for her.


The hospital is refusing to break Hipaa, and she used a false name.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I hate when stories like this report that the driver is earning several hundred dollars per day.
Yet another excuse for pax not to tip me.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MHR said:


> Updated - not sure why this wasn't in the article 19 minutes ago
> 
> Late Monday, Uber issued a statement that said:


"cost of cleaning his vehicle".

He was already told to get the vehicle detailed.

The shop declined because of bodily fluids.

The seats don't need to be cleaned they need to be replaced.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Since he says he's used to making (and thus, now, losing) $600 PER DAY working his car on Uber, I'm not buying a single other thing he says in that article. That woman exists only in his dreams.
But be sure to go visit his GoFundMe.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

This is one of those stories that tends to go out of perspectives regarding who to pick up and such. We are not properly trained on how to handle situations like this, nor have the proper equipment. Sure, she could have delivered at the hospital, but that didn't happen, now this guy has to fight to get his car cleaned, and deal with loss of revenue. All for a $10 ride and most likely, no tip from the passenger. For the passenger, it was probably cheaper for her to use Uber than an ambulance.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> , it was probably cheaper for her to use Uber than an ambulance.


.
I believe that the minimum cost for an ambulance is around $1,000
.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

MHR said:


> *Woman goes into labor in Uber, driver left to replace seats on his own*​
> CHICAGO (WGN) - In the over 12,000 Uber rides that Chicago driver Jose Duran has given, he said three people have vomited but no one has ever given birth in the backseat.
> That was until Sunday.
> 
> ...


Don't be breaking that water in my car biach......


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

for those dad's who have been in the birthing room....watching....babies ain't born all clean like shown on TV and such. they are slime, gooey mess. :wtf:

....and what happens after the baby pops out is kinda worse.......Just saying.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> for those dad's who have been in the birthing room....watching....babies ain't born all clean like shown on TV and such. they are slime, gooey mess. :wtf:


I'd have to torch my car if that happened to me.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm not sure why passengers are allowed to use fake names. Isn't this a safety issue?



Lil'Lyftie said:


> Since he says he's used to making (and thus, now, losing) $600 PER DAY working his car on Uber, I'm not buying a single other thing he says in that article. That woman exists only in his dreams.
> But be sure to go visit his GoFundMe.


If he's making $600 a day he should be able to afford new car seats. That's a $3,000 a week pace with 2 days off every week, $156,000 a year pace.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I will push a pregnant wench out in the street if this ever happens in my ride... And she ain't getting out till I've got a photo of her DL for my attorney to send the demand bill to..... F that..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm telling your wife.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Dude, kids aren't allowed to ride without car seats!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> I will push a pregnant wench out in the street if this ever happens in my ride... And she ain't getting out till I've got a photo of her DL for my attorney to send the demand bill to..... F that..


Didn't it ever cross your mind that could have been you back in the day in a yellow cab, have a heart.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sir do you have a new car smell air freshener?
No, new baby and placenta.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> I will push a pregnant wench out in the street if this ever happens in my ride... And she ain't getting out till I've got a photo of her DL for my attorney to send the demand bill to..... F that..


"Uber Driver kicked pregnant black woman out on the street while she was giving birth"

yep.....
#NoWinSituation


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

MHR said:


> *Woman goes into labor in Uber, driver left to replace seats on his own*​
> CHICAGO (WGN) - In the over 12,000 Uber rides that Chicago driver Jose Duran has given, he said three people have vomited but no one has ever given birth in the backseat.
> That was until Sunday.
> 
> ...


Would you pick up someone who been injured? or someone who is sick?... well same goes for someone who is ready to pop... that is not an uber cargo to transport... politely tell em no, and to order an ambulance. It's just that simple.
If already picked them up due to misjudgment, pull over, call 911, and tell em to vacate the vehicle. Like seriously, running red light and all that?, what if there was an accident along the way and poor driver gets now sued because the baby is disabled for life... people seriously do not think things through. Uber bubber is at high risk already without any other excitement.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> pull over, call 911, and tell em to vacate the vehicle


just curious: would you tell them to get out before after the ambulance arrived?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

This storys got an awful
lot of bullshit in it...


_Tron_ said:


> And, not sure why this _was_ in the article. Doesn't add up.
> 
> "After running several red lights and probably getting a ticket along the way, he finally made it to the emergency room."


Theres alot of red light cameras in chicago.
His pickup was deep in the south side
of the city in a ghetto
He probably only got the offer of help after his saga was put into the news.
Odds are she smelled like weed too...
Ps: if he was making $600 a day he shoulda had the money to get his car fixed on his own


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...even in my career I wasn't making $75 an hour. wow wee.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> "Uber Driver kicked pregnant black woman out on the street while she was giving birth"
> 
> yep.....
> #NoWinSituation


She was cussing at me and I felt threatened.... Next conversation... Problem solved 1 &#127775;


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm not sure why passengers are allowed to use fake names. Isn't this a safety issue?


Already complained to them over this BS. If someone uses a gift card with the app name "Donkey" how am I supposed to report them to the authorities? They need to do ID verification and face recognition on riders every time a ride is requested.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Already complained to them over this BS. If someone uses a gift card with the app name "Donkey" how am I supposed to report them to the authorities? They need to do ID verification and face recognition on riders every time a ride is requested.


Another example of how Uber and Lyft don't give a shit about their drivers.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Sure hope the car doesn't get "stolen". Then insurance would have to replace it.
> 
> No way he was making $600 a day.


yeh he lost me at $600/day...


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Well, too bad but if your going to be pimped out ( driving for fuber/gryft ), then expect to get nasty, just saying. I flat out tell people, I don't do medical runs, emergency rooms, jails or half-way houses, if that's were your going, then I'm not available. Fuber/Gryft don't care about the drivers, they only care about squeezing as much $ out of each ride ( and your pocket ) as possible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> *Woman goes into labor in Uber, driver left to replace seats on his own*​
> CHICAGO (WGN) - In the over 12,000 Uber rides that Chicago driver Jose Duran has given, he said three people have vomited but no one has ever given birth in the backseat.
> That was until Sunday.
> 
> ...


uber Cares !


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

I guess its a risk you assume while using your vehicle for public conveyance.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I'd just apply some cleaning solutions to the seats and I'd call it good enough. All that matters is that the seats are presentable to the next pax. Bloodstains? Seat cover.

Why buy new seats when they will just get ruined too?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

SHalester said:


> just curious: would you tell them to get out before after the ambulance arrived?


Before... my car aint delivery room. So many stories of delivery in the gas station washrooms, do it there.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Didn't it ever cross your mind that could have been you back in the day in a yellow cab, have a heart.


If it did,

I wouldn't be responsible to paying the detail team to clean the car.

I'd turn the car in, change my shoes if needed,

And try to get a different taxi.

It would be all over on my end the moment I take the cab back to the shop.

I certainly wouldn't be asked to pay the deductible for a woman going into labor.

"I need to deadline my cab a get a different one"

"ok what's up with it?"

"body fluid detailing, a woman went into labor"

"OK.... ok here's the list or available cars"

Not even joking here guys.... that's all it would take.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Would you pick up someone who been injured? or someone who is sick?... well same goes for someone who is ready to pop... that is not an uber cargo to transport... politely tell em no, and to order an ambulance. It's just that simple.
> If already picked them up due to misjudgment, pull over, call 911, and tell em to vacate the vehicle. Like seriously, running red light and all that?, what if there was an accident along the way and poor driver gets now sued because the baby is disabled for life... people seriously do not think things through. Uber bubber is at high risk already without any other excitement.


Enjoy deactivation.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

MHR said:


> *Woman goes into labor in Uber, driver left to replace seats on his own*​
> CHICAGO (WGN) - In the over 12,000 Uber rides that Chicago driver Jose Duran has given, he said three people have vomited but no one has ever given birth in the backseat.
> That was until Sunday.
> 
> ...


All of the sudden Goober responded to WGN's response. WGN is strictly Chicago based.

They are the ones who blew the story up in the drivers favor, and programmed it on the newscast!

I bet things will change!

Stupidity at its finest from an Uber stand point!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Portable birth chamber.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

The guy's car is a Ford Fusion. This is where his seat went :laugh:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> for those dad's who have been in the birthing room....watching....babies ain't born all clean like shown on TV and such. they are slime, gooey mess. :wtf:
> 
> ....and what happens after the baby pops out is kinda worse.......Just saying.


Giant grey turd covered in mommy guts &#128567;


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Portable birth chamber.
> 
> View attachment 475611


This should be a requirement for Uber and Lyft drivers.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> Enjoy deactivation.


I rather take deactivation than soaked seats. Bubber gig isn't worth that..I guess everyone has their breaking points, but you do you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> I rather take deactivation than soaked seats. Bubber gig isn't worth that..I guess everyone has their breaking points, but you do you.


Then just quit now.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Sure hope the car doesn't get "stolen". Then insurance would have to replace it.
> 
> No way he was making $600 a day.


Why do RS OP's lie about their earnings? DUMB


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> hy do RS OP's lie about their earnings?


why is water wet?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I submitted a correction to the story. Suggested that 600 a day was beyond possible even with no expenses driving 12 hours a day.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> Then just quit now.


Why? I rather milk it till I can milk that cow no more. Just saying, if push comes to shove, no skin off my back.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

$600 a day
ROFL.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

SHalester said:


> for those dad's who have been in the birthing room....watching....babies ain't born all clean like shown on TV and such. they are slime, gooey mess. :wtf:
> 
> ....and what happens after the baby pops out is kinda worse.......Just saying.


Another far leftist?


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Breaking News

They named the baby Uber 🍼


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Why? I rather milk it till I can milk that cow no more. Just saying, if push comes to shove, no skin off my back.


You won't last long if you're not going to allow women pax.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Demon said:


> You won't last long if you're not going to allow women pax.


Never said I dont allow women pax... im saying if one decided to have a baby in my car, then I will offer a sidewalk.

People shoudld be more considerate and get ambulance if they think they are close, not uber.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Just when I thought no other downside to driving for Uber could possibly be discovered one was found.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Just when I thought no other downside to driving for Uber could possibly be discovered one was found.


Just remember... no matter what, all the pax is buying is a ride from A to B.... they are not paying for you, they are not paying for your car... just the ride. So if someone who didn't have the discipline to keep her legs closed decided to pop a baby in your car, just say no.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> Another far leftist?


excuse me? Altered posting?!? I just don't have a filter to figure it out. Plus, you really need to read what is posted here before whipping out your label machine. sheesh.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I submitted a correction to the story. Suggested that 600 a day was beyond possible even with no expenses driving 12 hours a day.


If it was a 24 hour shift you'd only need to make $25/hr. Seems plausible in some markets. Might need a lot of meth to stay awake though, and that will cut into the $600 a bit.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

So from my own perspective Uber X completed with eat there is no way that your making 600 a day, especially that I’m in the Chicago market. However he do lyft/Uber together there is no way. Now that’s been said excellent advertising for Uber and putting more drivers in my market ...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> Duran estimates he's losing about $600 a day.


:big grin: &#129315; :roflmao:

Yeah, of course he is.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

cumonohito said:


> This is one of those stories that tends to go out of perspectives regarding who to pick up and such. We are not properly trained on how to handle situations like this, nor have the proper equipment. Sure, she could have delivered at the hospital, but that didn't happen, now this guy has to fight to get his car cleaned, and deal with loss of revenue. All for a $10 ride and most likely, no tip from the passenger. For the passenger, it was probably cheaper for her to use Uber than an ambulance.


 People here in Arizona would rather call for a Uber than an ambulance!! I have had a couple of trips taking pax to the ER. But it was nothing that serious. 
Uber paid me a 150.00 clean up fee twice (different times) for old ladies diapers leaking urine in my car. 
I honestly don't believe that he was making 600.00 a day. Not in these times
We are not as dumb as we look!! No photos of seats, no copy from the shop stating that his seats needed to replaced, etc.
Publicity stunt in my way of thinking! Torch the car!! If you even have one!!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> I will push a pregnant wench out in the street if this ever happens in my ride... And she ain't getting out till I've got a photo of her DL for my attorney to send the demand bill to..... F that..


As an additional courtesy you could call 911 and have them send an ambulance...Like she should have done in the first place...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I guess it was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Once she's already in your car, cant just kick her to the curb 🥾. When I was having my babies, I freaked out with a contraction and i was in a hospital. Cant imagine being in her situation, must be so scary.

Uber needs to charge the passenger the full cost. I think most people as adults realize they messed up someone's car seat they need to pay. Charge the credit card on the account 🤷‍♀️. If there isnt already something in the pax handbook about major damage then they need to add that in.

Like the lady who bled in my car and tried to hide it. Pah leez, Nice try 😏... $80✅


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> *Woman goes into labor in Uber, driver left to replace seats on his own*​
> CHICAGO (WGN) - In the over 12,000 Uber rides that Chicago driver Jose Duran has given, he said three people have vomited but no one has ever given birth in the backseat.
> That was until Sunday.
> 
> ...


This is a crowning moment. Pun intended.



MHR said:


> *Woman goes into labor in Uber, driver left to replace seats on his own*​
> CHICAGO (WGN) - In the over 12,000 Uber rides that Chicago driver Jose Duran has given, he said three people have vomited but no one has ever given birth in the backseat.
> That was until Sunday.
> 
> ...


Sad, Uber won't step up and detail or replace the car seats. Typical Uber, putting the drivers last. Drivers are completely expendable even in a pandemic. I think the moral of this story, this will cause rider discrimination against certain types of people (you fill in the type).


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Once she's already in your car, cant just kick her to the curb &#129406;. When I was having my babies, I freaked out with a contraction and i was in a hospital. Cant imagine being in her situation, must be so scary.
> 
> Uber needs to charge the passenger the full cost. I think most people as adults realize they messed up someone's car seat they need to pay. Charge the credit card on the account &#129335;‍♀. If there isnt already something in the pax handbook about major damage then they need to add that in.
> 
> Like the lady who bled in my car and tried to hide it. Pah leez, Nice try &#128527;... $80✅


These is, max damage claim is $250 set by uber. You can always just stop the car and quit driving, then call 911 request ambulance...


----------



## RobertoS (Feb 6, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> And, not sure why this _was_ in the article. Doesn't add up.
> 
> "After running several red lights and probably getting a ticket along the way, he finally made it to the emergency room."


Red-light cameras....... takes a week or two to get the ticket in the mail.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> ... I think most people as adults realize they messed up someone's car seat they need to pay. ....
> 
> Like the lady who bled in my car and tried to hide it. Pah leez, Nice try &#128527;... $80✅


See, they might realize they messed up, but they certainly don't want to pay. To the curb with them.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> See, they might realize they messed up, but they certainly don't want to pay. To the curb with them.


Maybe because I actually gave birth and know how scary it is and worrying the whole time the baby makes it out safe. So I would never kick her out and risk a issue with getting the mom and baby treatment. So if my car gets messed up &#129335;‍♀.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> I will push a pregnant wench out in the street if this ever happens in my ride... And she ain't getting out till I've got a photo of her DL for my attorney to send the demand bill to..... F that..


I believe an alley works as well if the street is not doable...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

The second I realize that there is a medical emergency in my vehicle is the second I pull over safely and kick them to the curb. I’m not an ambulance and I will not be used as one. I will have them exit the vehicle and will call 911 and wait with them. I don’t have the medical training or equipment and if they get hurt even more in my car I could be sued. Can’t get deactivated if they are kicked due to safety reasons so I won’t care. Ambulance drivers have training that I do not, they have restraints and equipment and I do not. Don’t be trying to put lives at risk because your too cheap to order an ambulance. You have to have all the proper training and paperwork to transport people in an ambulance. I will not take the risk of being sued from these cheap pax and have zero tolerance transporting them as soon I find out they need an ambulance


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

NicFit said:


> The second I realize that there is a medical emergency in my vehicle is the second I pull over safely and kick them to the curb. I'm not an ambulance and I will not be used as one. I will have them exit the vehicle and will call 911 and wait with them. I don't have the medical training or equipment and if they get hurt even more in my car I could be sued. Can't get deactivated if they are kicked due to safety reasons so I won't care. Ambulance drivers have training that I do not, they have restraints and equipment and I do not. Don't be trying to put lives at risk because your too cheap to order an ambulance. You have to have all the proper training and paperwork to transport people in an ambulance. I will not take the risk of being sued from these cheap pax and have zero tolerance transporting them as soon I find out they need an ambulance


Way too much liability!


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> "Uber Driver kicked pregnant black woman out on the street while she was giving birth"
> 
> yep.....
> #NoWinSituation


Who said she was black?

You're real ignorant.

#NoWinSituation


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Probably the worst $6.66 the driver will ever earn! I wonder who will ultimately pay the hospital bill? Where was the Obgyn?


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

I'd wonder if going to her pickup point and starting with some questions there might yield any fruit.

And yeah, imma call bullshit on that 600.00 per day. I'd believe that if it was pesos....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> And, not sure why this _was_ in the article. Doesn't add up.
> 
> "After running several red lights and probably getting a ticket along the way, he finally made it to the emergency room."


I assumed that was for red light cameras since it said he was running red lights.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

MHR said:


> *Woman goes into labor in Uber, driver left to replace seats on his own*​
> CHICAGO (WGN) - In the over 12,000 Uber rides that Chicago driver Jose Duran has given, he said three people have vomited but no one has ever given birth in the backseat.
> That was until Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

MHR said:


> *Woman goes into labor in Uber, driver left to replace seats on his own*​
> CHICAGO (WGN) - In the over 12,000 Uber rides that Chicago driver Jose Duran has given, he said three people have vomited but no one has ever given birth in the backseat.
> That was until Sunday.
> 
> ...


Let Sluber find the woman and get the money from her. In the meantime, I wouldn't pick up a pregnant woman at that stage. When I worked in the hospital, I wouldn't get in the elevator with a very pregnant woman. I remember the brief period when Uber was trying to turn you drivers into semi-ambulance rides...



Wildgoose said:


> Send the bill of repaired cost to that woman like the way hospital do. It will be a lot cheaper for her.


She allegedly used a fake account, or someone else's account. So... bill the account holder, who will then finger the perp.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uber doesn’t care about your car, passengers can damage it freely and they won’t charge them. Had one passenger open the door into a moving vehicle and I was the one that lost $1k. Go buy a used seat on eBay and try to get Uber to pay for that but most likely you are sol


----------

